# Rear subframe questions



## Harvey3.2

Hi all I'm looking to replace my rear subframe when the weather gets better my question is can a 225 one be made to fit a 3.2 as there loads available and all the 3.2 ones seem rotten.


----------



## David C

The 225 subframe doesn’t have the brackets for the diagonal braces that run forward to the floor.


----------



## Harvey3.2

Can they not be welded on?


----------



## droopsnoot

I imagine they could if you know where to weld them. I had a similar issue with a replacement front subframe for a 225 roadster - I figured I'd get a coupe one and weld the mounts for the diagonal arms. In the end I got a slightly rusty roadster one, had it blasted and welded up the holes that appeared, then painted it. I must get around to fitting it one day.

I would think that any second hand subframe should be blasted and painted before fitting it, so you might find that it's just as easy to get a rusty 3.2 one as it is to make modifications to a rusty 225 one.


----------

